# Info on New Maxima



## raf (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm new to the forums but I'm a very satisfied Nissan owner. I currently own a 2002 Nissan Altima and I've had a Nissan Maxima ('99-old body style). Anyway, my question for the group is this: I have an opportunity to purchase a 2004 Maxima or a 2004 Volvo S60. Both have leather and all the amenities. I love my experience with Nissans but I can get a great deal from a good friend on the Volvo ($20,000 with only 7,300 mi. on it). He has to sell it to get a larger car. He just got it last May for $30,000 but found out he and his wife are having their third child and all three won't be able to fit in the Volvo. The dealership is only willing to give him $20,000 for it on a trade in and he said he'd rather sell it to a friend for the same amount. Is the Maxima still as good a car as I remember? Better, perhaps, than the Volvo? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thats a good price on the volvo, i like the s60 style, but they have brake problems and they are a ford product... either way you are going to be really happy, which one are you leaning towards???


----------



## raf (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't know which way to lean yet. I really like the Maxima BUT that is a great deal on the Volvo. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If it were me to choose and both cars were the same price, I'd go with the Volvo.


----------



## RVC (Aug 23, 2004)

Go with the Max, I had an 02 and now I have an 05 and it is so much better suspension wise then the 02. Unless the Volvo is the T6 Turbo it will not perform up to the Maxima's standards. I also looked at the Volvo S60 when I got my first Maxima and performance isn't even close. Even the T6 Turbo dosen't perform like the Max does. I do love the looks of the Volvo, but it is a Ford! IMO.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

> If it were me to choose and both cars were the same price, I'd go with the Volvo.


What he said++;


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

have you made your descision yet? i say maxima, though im biased, this is a nissan forum lol!


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

raf said:


> I'm new to the forums but I'm a very satisfied Nissan owner. I currently own a 2002 Nissan Altima and I've had a Nissan Maxima ('99-old body style). Anyway, my question for the group is this: I have an opportunity to purchase a 2004 Maxima or a 2004 Volvo S60. Both have leather and all the amenities. I love my experience with Nissans but I can get a great deal from a good friend on the Volvo ($20,000 with only 7,300 mi. on it). He has to sell it to get a larger car. He just got it last May for $30,000 but found out he and his wife are having their third child and all three won't be able to fit in the Volvo. The dealership is only willing to give him $20,000 for it on a trade in and he said he'd rather sell it to a friend for the same amount. Is the Maxima still as good a car as I remember? Better, perhaps, than the Volvo? Thanks for the info.


How old are you and do you have kids? If you want to look like a middleaged family guy or a soccer mom feel free to get the Volvo. Despite sportier handling and a turbo, the Volvo cannot even be considered in the same class as a Maxima. Im not saying one is better than the other. The Maxima is more of a sports sedan. The Volvo is more of a family car, even with the sportier handling and array of engine choices it still is not sporty. From what Ive heard, Volvo has good customer service and from what ive experienced, Nissan's service needs to burn in hell. It all depends on what you are looking for. In my opinion, id stick with the Altima and pass on both.


----------



## luvdrivin (Mar 10, 2005)

Go with the Max. My sis had a volvo S60, started falling apart within a year. The interior is not up to parr and it's gutless.

Ford Sucks! :loser:


----------



## tdiggs (Mar 18, 2005)

I test drove the Volvo before buying the 2004 Maxima. Maxima is sooooo much better.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

I have been looking at a s40 or s60 Volvo... and being a driver of a 96 maxima..... i finnally decided to get the 05 maxima .... the history and other thingsbehind the nissan and maxima were just too much for the only thing volvo had which was "the safty" and personally by now in 05 all cars are as safe as you can be.... So Maxima was my choice!


----------

